# anyone braving the cold???



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i plan on going to the club ponds but not sure if my lanturn and stove will keep mt shanty warm !!! it is -2 in dover!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

In my younger days I would . Now I'm content to stay in where its warm and read about others out braving the cold.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm leaving in about 1/2 hour for a days fun!!! We have 3 good gill ponds to hit.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

To Buckeye Lake this afternoon and into the evening...been awhile, can't wait to get setup and fishing!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck you guys....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Back at it!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

GALE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING...
.THIS AFTERNOON...SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS INCREASING TO 30
KNOTS. SNOW SHOWERS LIKELY LATE THIS AFTERNOON. WAVES IN ICE FREE
AREAS 2 TO 4 FEET BUILDING TO 6 TO 9 FEET.
.TONIGHT...WEST GALES TO 40 KNOTS.

Cold. High 19F. 
Very cold. Wind chills may approach -15F. High 7F.

gonna be a little chilly


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Well me and my son have out since 9am and only managed 1 bass and a dozen dink gills. We are on our way to our third spot now. Hopefully our luck will improve. The wind is almost unbelievable!!!!!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rex and i got out for awile...got some small gills and a couple bass...wind was howling!!!! nothing beats a shanty on days like this!!!!!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The shanty and heater definately saved the day today. We only caught 15 dink gills, 2 bass, and 2 keeper gills but still had a good time. I'm going to try a perch spot tomorrow, hopefully the wind dies down, I hate being stuck in the shanty.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The TV just flashed a wind chill advisory. Wind chills -20 to -30 degrees tonight! Wow, who would have thought this after the start of the winter. 

It is killing me not to go yet. In the middle of a bad flu right now. That would be the nail in the coffin! I would have been out staking down the shanty otherwise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

> Wind chills -20 to -30 degrees tonight!


 What compells a person to see that on the tv and think " Man, I am gonna go fishin! "


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I fished the south-east point of Skeeter with no luck and no shanny. Looked like the Artic freeze! Ice started poppin. Drilled a dozen holes and managed 2 tip ups in 20-12ft. The old man sat in the shanny.  The guys off 305 were gettin hammered! Should be good ice up North SOON!


----------



## bowfish02 (Dec 29, 2005)

The winds on Mos. today were*UNBELIEVABLE*!!!!!!!!!!It was all I could do to keep my shanty from taking me down the lake for a ride...Did manage 20 nice gills and 3 three good crappies...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

ss minnow said:


> What compells a person to see that on the tv and think " Man, I am gonna go fishin! "


Just part of the fun!!!!


----------



## ronnie84 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fished Pymatuning for a few hours today with *no* shanty. This was actually our first time ever ice fishing. BRUTAL is the only way to describe the conditions today.

We purchased a shanty tonight at Dicks, going to head out to Shenango tomorrow and give it a whirl.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

fished a private lake in brimfield today... caught a bunch of dinks.... but got 15 keepers one of which was 9 in... on the dot and another that was 8.5 in.... also got a decent fat perch! wind sucked! my fingers are still trying to recover!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

hey ronnie84 , where did you try at pymy, we were there sat. and heard the ice wasnt good yet, we drilled a hole near snodgrass and the ice was about 4 inches but it was white. We didnt see anybody else out so we didn't want to brave the elements. We were going to try Wilhelm but heard thats wasnt safe either .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice work guys,

But iam not leaving this house unless its an emergency or i have to go to work. It is freezing out there. One more reason to move south.


----------



## ronnie84 (Aug 1, 2006)

y-town said:


> hey ronnie84 , where did you try at pymy, we were there sat. and heard the ice wasnt good yet, we drilled a hole near snodgrass and the ice was about 4 inches but it was white. We didnt see anybody else out so we didn't want to brave the elements. We were going to try Wilhelm but heard thats wasnt safe either .


We fished the Jamestown docks. There were three other guys out, ice was about four inches.

Golden Run at Shenango is a village. There were about 20-30 plus shanties out yesterday.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The gear is loaded and I'm headed out right now. Gonna try some waters to the north. Its really warming up. It went from -5 all the way up to -2!!!! Its a heat wave!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Get some pics too please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

you ice fishermen are nuts. 

doesnt look too bad out there today....should i or shouldnt i......hmmm...see ya!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

you ice fishermen are nuts.
Yes they are or we are nuts and they are frozen.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

y-town said:


> you ice fishermen are nuts.
> Yes they are or we are nuts and they are frozen.


ice fishermen are nuts only if they go shantyless!!!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, We braved the cold today, actual temp was 0, wind chill was -21, didn't take long to get the trap pro set up, love that thing. Anyhow, myself and kp dale managed to yank around 30 very nice gills from a pond. Ice was from 3 to 5 inches, not very consistant at all. Seems as they should be biting alot better, but, 1 is better than 0 !! Good fishin and B-safe, Mike


----------



## ronnie84 (Aug 1, 2006)

It was night and day with the shanty today. About 4 1/2 inches of clear ice where we were today and there was quite a village out today, too.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Forgot my maggets in the bucket for about 1/2 hr and they were frozen.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Ronnie84 were you at shenango or pymy


----------



## ronnie84 (Aug 1, 2006)

We were at Shenango today.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

You guys are crazy! I'm braving the cold in 25 days...gotta run from my truck to the terminal entrance (outside for about 30 seconds..whew!) to get on a plane to Florida for a week...3 days of fishin and 3 days of work! I will think about all of you hard core icer's bravin the elements while I'm kickin around on the ocean hopefully catchin a bunch of dolphin and a few sails if I'm lucky! :B 

I know one thing, my beer will get warmer faster than yours will so I will have to stay on top of that mission with diligence. For you guys who enjoy this hardwater fishin', good luck and stay safe!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Went to Mosquito.......got there about 10:30 or so, and fished for about maybe 2 hours. Talk about cold!! I guess that's what I get for being too lazy to get out the Clam 5600. Of course, it didn't look so cold down here in Canton before I left, or at least I didn't notice it! In fact, it didn't seem that bad when I arrived there, it's when I got out on the lake that I realized the BIG mistake I'd made. No shanty, 20-25 mph winds...not a pretty picture. Needless to say, no fish caught in the short time I was there. On the good side? Well, I suppose the ice will last a little while with all these sub zero temps.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going back out ice-fishing when it warms up a little! Hmmm. 
That sound "oxi-moronic" to anyone else??


----------

